# Dance Academy, Plymouth 2011



## strokesboy21 (Aug 27, 2011)

In 1898 The Palace Theatre opened as a music hall in Union Street. It was damaged by fire only eight months after opening, but re-opened in 1899 as The New Palace Theatre of Varieties. In 1961 it was converted to a bingo hall and continued in this use and as a theatre until 1983 when it became "The Academy" disco.
In May 2006 a police operation showed that class A drugs were being used and dealt there,[8] and it closed as a result. The building is grade II listed, and in 2008 it was included on a list by The Victorian Society of the UK's ten most endangered and best Victorian and Edwardian buildings. (taken off wiki)




image host




 image hosting




image uploading




image hosting




 image hosting




image uploader




upload pngpng







Finally made it into Dance Academy after months of wishing.went in with a few people off here hopefully they will post their pics below as my camera isn't very good Don't be to harsh on me this is my first report but to anyone thinking of getting in i would give it a wide berth until things calm down.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Aug 27, 2011)

more pics on my site


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 27, 2011)

interesting mate


----------

